# Squatting in montana



## Darby Howard (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm in east Helena mt and just tryna find a good abandoned house to squat. Any tips?


----------



## Cheese (Aug 29, 2019)

Too little too late, I'm sure you might've picked it up pretty quickly: 1/3 of all the buildings in helena are vacant basically


----------

